# Meguiars gold class vs Autoglym super resin polish



## villinn (Dec 21, 2011)

Wich is better 

Meguiars Gold Class carnauba plus VS Autoglym Super Resin Polish


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Gold class is a better wax, and SRP is a better polish! They are in different product categories mate. Use the SRP first, then go over the top with the gold class!


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Personally, I prefer Autoglym. Mainly because I've used it for years, know how it works and I like the smell!! Of course thats not saying Autoglym is better for you, but I find it better for me. I've tried, and continue to try, all sorts, however I keep going back to Autoglym! Although Meguiars tyre gel wipes the floor with autoglym.

Managed to get hold of some of the new formula srp, although I've yet to test it.

Having said that, I seem to think the meguiars you've mentioned is more of a wax than a polish although it says it does remove fine swirls...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

srp is actually an aio product.although its sealant properties are not fantastic.


----------

